
Show HN: Hrnw.io – Chat with people around you - jcahill84
https://hrnw.io
======
jcahill84
Maker here...

I built hrnw to connect people who are in the same location at the same time.
Think of it as an anonymous chatroom with everyone else who is also on the app
at the same time, within a few hundred feet or so of you. I think it would be
fun for bars, concerts, conferences, or really any other social gatherings.

Please let me know what you think, if you'd like to know about the stack, and
if you see any big issues.

